# Vegas in August



## luvrbcs (May 14, 2012)

I am going to Las Vegas in August and am planning on playing 2 days while out there. Any words of wisdom?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It'll be very hot, but generally the humidity is so low you might not realize how fast sweat is evaporating from your skin. Regardless how you might feel at any given time, you have to concentrate on your hydration as much as you concentrate on your golf.


----------



## luvrbcs (May 14, 2012)

Yeah, I plan on drinking a lot of water, I typically don't drink beer on the course.
Will there be areas to get a drink on the course or will I have to wait for the drink cart?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I haven't played out there, just hiked with my Boy Scout troop some years ago in the Nevada and New Mexico area, thus my memories of adapting to dry humid conditions. Being more like resort courses, I'm going to guess there will be drink carts. Less expensive public courses where the locals would play might vary just like their resources do anywhere else.


----------



## luvrbcs (May 14, 2012)

Thanks. Should be an interesting time.
Planning on playing Las Vegas National Golf Club (a lot of grass to please the wife), and either Primm Valley or Red Rock (Arroyo) to experience a desert course. Bucket list item.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'll have to look them up on the web and see what you'll be enjoying. Sounds like fun.

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## luvrbcs (May 14, 2012)

Thanks. Glad to be welcomed.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

As posted, Vegas is pretty hot in August. 120*F +/- a degree or two is not unheard of. You would do well to bring your own shade. As for proper hydration before you play, if you are not use to a dry heat, you need to start your hydration process at least a day before your tee time. Two days before is even better. Also watch your caffeine, and alcohol in take, prior to, and during your golf round. Also if you are fair skinned, lacking a tan, dress appropriately to avoid a sun burn. I actually golf in long sleeve shirts during July, and August when I golf there. Sun screen helps, but I have yet to find a brand that will prevent a sunburn after 3-5 hours in the sun. I have lived in Vegas for almost 60 years, so I do have some knowledge on skin damaged caused by the sun. i have golfed with many a tourists who started the day with their "no sun" skin, and left the course a nice shade of lobster red. 

All the courses you listed are nice courses. I have played them all more than few times. I would suggest you check out Primm's courses before playing. They sometimes have a watering problem. Also the wind tends to be a factor a lot of the time. LV National has homes all around it. Arroyo is a nice course, but I have not played there in several years. If you have transportation, a trip north on I-15 to Mesquite, NV would be a nice day trip. Check out the Casablanca course there.

I play Desert Rose most of the time. It's close to my home, and it's cheap.  Probably a 30 minute drive from the Strip Hotels. I shoot the same scores regardless of he cost of green fees I pay, so less expensive is a good thing. :laugh:


----------



## luvrbcs (May 14, 2012)

Good tips. Thanks.


----------



## luvrbcs (May 14, 2012)

kathybhylton said:


> Vegas is a very wonderful place. Beautiful golf courses around. Enjoy your stay there. Don't forget to bring water.


Thanks, I will.


----------



## luvrbcs (May 14, 2012)

*Caddies in Vegas*

Another question concerning Las Vegas.

Are there any desert courses that have caddies? I see Cascata does but $300/person looks scary. I'm looking a little cheaper.


----------



## luvrbcs (May 14, 2012)

Ok, the 2 courses I decided to play are TPC Las Vegas and Bear's Best. Any thoughts on these you would like to share?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

You will have fun at these courses. Both are good choices. I have played both more than few times. They humbled me. I shot in the mid/high 80s when I played them. A few 89s were carded. Just remember to stay properly hydrated. The greens, when I played were in perfect condition as I recall, with nice, divot friendly fairways. That said I have not played either one in a few years now. Start your hydration process a day or two before playing. As mentioned, August is pretty hot in the Vegas Valley. :thumbsup:


luvrbcs said:


> Ok, the 2 courses I decided to play are TPC Las Vegas and Bear's Best. Any thoughts on these you would like to share?


----------



## Judy1 (Sep 22, 2012)

Arroyo is a nice course, but I have not played there in several years. If you have transportation, a trip north on I-15 to Mesquite, NV would be a nice day trip. Check out the Casablanca course there.



*Retail links are not allowed and will be removed. Further infractions will result in offender being banned-Golf Forum Staff*


----------

